# Hello All



## Trevor Schulze (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm honestly wanting to use this site primarily to sell my lib tech climax snowboard. I will also use it for advice and research for purchasing my next board.

Check out my post in the for sale section


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Trevor Schulze said:


> I'm honestly wanting to use this site primarily to sell my lib tech climax snowboard. I will also use it for advice and research for purchasing my next board.
> 
> Check out my post in the for sale section


This forum is not the best spot to command premium prices for used equipment. We're mostly a bunch of cheap effers when it comes to used equipment. Also, most people fail to realize how fast snowboards depreciate. Especially expensive ones. Look at it this way... somebody that can afford or is willing to pay $700-$800 for a used board will most likely just spend the extra $200 for a new, virginal board.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

^this^

….not to mention that many if not _most_ of the used gear sales that transpire on this site are between long time, established, known & trusted, participating members.

Not only are we "cheap effers!" We're not the most trusting lot when it comes to "single post" sellers! :shrug: 

Not an accusation,… just an observation! You'd probably have better luck on ebay or CL! Good luck!


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> ^this^
> 
> ….not to mention that many if not _most_ of the used gear sales that transpire on this site are between long time, established, known & trusted, participating members.
> 
> ...


Jawohl!!!! :grin:


----------



## NickinSummit (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello, I don't want to spend $700-$800 on a new board. I'm not coming near that on a used one.


----------



## 151354 (Aug 1, 2017)

*Hello*

Am I new here? I think so

And Im exicted to try some of this 2018 powder were going to get in California....


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

MelatoninPengui said:


> Am I new here? I think so
> 
> And Im exicted to try some of this 2018 powder were going to get in California....


Thanks for that insight.....


----------



## 151354 (Aug 1, 2017)

Lurker for awhile


----------

